# Just had first clay bar ex, and dodo wax!



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

After lots of advice from people i finally clayed and glazed and dodo waxed today to try and achieve the wet look, i think i did it just ! Next time it gets two coats of dodo


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Nice job well done, looks good. I have had the stuff to do the claybar thing for sometime I just need a kick up the backside to do it.


----------



## bigbison (Jul 31, 2007)

nice m8 8) just finnished mine did it lime prime and then supernatural twice, had it machine polished before spent a week polishing but iam impressed with dodo juice


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

Looks mint, really love dodo juice 8) 8) 
Rear lights look a bit dull or is it just pics :?: :?:

Heres mine done it today, finished with dodo purple haze  
View attachment 1




*Are you going to tt09??*


----------



## lobs84 (Mar 17, 2009)

I know this is going to sound really [smiley=sleeping.gif] lazy but does anyone know of any company that will clean your car with all the clay stuff as both of the above cars look really really nice, i'm based in Coventry?
Regards
Will


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

gazzerb said:


> After lots of advice from people i finally clayed and glazed and dodo waxed today to try and achieve the wet look, i think i did it just ! Next time it gets two coats of dodo


 looking great mate, very cleanindeed.....and likin' them wheels, too.... 8)

stu


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

bugger its raining :x 
cheers for comments guys
rear lights are flat mate, im in process of doing something else just gotta get my ass into gear on that one as im not happy with the currents


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

gazzerb said:


> bugger its raining :x
> cheers for comments guys
> rear lights are flat mate, im in process of doing something else just gotta get my ass into gear on that one as im not happy with the currents


Put mine away in garage :wink: 
ARE YOU GOING TO TT09, you can have a look at mine then?

Luv those wheels but i bet there an arse to keep clean :lol:


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

SAVTT240 said:


> Looks mint, really love dodo juice 8) 8)
> Rear lights look a bit dull or is it just pics :?: :?:
> 
> Heres mine done it today, finished with dodo purple haze
> ...


looking good mate very shiny 8)
black looks the nuts when polished up


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Lobs84 u need to find a detailer but u can pay from 100+  but trust me its worth it 8) well with the correct recommended detailer

i bought all my cleaning products this week ........ £60 worth, to add to my collection  starting my detail tomorrow night with a wash an clay of the tt

then polish and dodo purple haze wax on the sat 

spacers arrived too, just waiting for the bolts now :mrgreen:


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

SAVTT240 said:


> gazzerb said:
> 
> 
> > bugger its raining :x
> ...


tto9 sore point!!!
im gonna be about 20 miles away at a party for inlaws wedding anniversary :evil: :evil:


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

shell said:


> Lobs84 u need to find a detailer but u can pay from 100+  but trust me its worth it 8) well with the correct recommended detailer
> 
> i bought all my cleaning products this week ........ £60 worth, to add to my collection  starting my detail tomorrow night with a wash an clay of the tt
> 
> ...


make sure you post some pics!


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

tto9 sore point!!!
im gonna be about 20 miles away at a party for inlaws wedding anniversary :evil: :evil:[/quote]

Thats ok, just nip out & come down for an hour i'm sure you wont be missed :wink: :wink: 
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Looking very nice Gaz. Bet you are pleased with it.........


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

Yep, looking good Gaz.

Worth the money spent at CYC?

I always like the look of a nice clean shiny black TT


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

shurcomb said:


> Yep, looking good Gaz.
> 
> Worth the money spent at CYC?
> 
> I always like the look of a nice clean shiny black TT


def mate got loads left for many more attempts
thanks for all your help and advice


----------

